# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Partnervermittlung D - Th

## Erich

Habe folgendes in einem anderen Forum gepostet und hier auf Wunsch nochmal zusammengefasst: 

" Wenn jemand den selben Fehler machen will wie ich und vor hat, sich an eine "seriöse und kompetente" Thailand-Partnervermittlung zu wenden, kann er mir gerne per PN mitteilen, welche er sich ausgesucht hat, ich gebe dann gerne Auskunft, ob es die von mir engagierte war... damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen, mit Freundin aus LOS läufts, aber nur oder gerade deshalb, weil wir nicht auf die "Empfehlungen" der PV gehört haben (in den Punkten, wo doch, gab und gibt es nur Probleme). Ich kann mich natürlich in meiner Einschätzung gewaltig irren und entscheiden muss letztlich jeder für sich selbst.
....
einige Kommentare im anderen Forum
....

@XYZ: Danke für die Blumen, aber als Ossi habe ich noch nicht verlernt über eigene Fehler zu reden und damit evtl. anderen zu helfen nicht die gleichen zu machen, könnte mich ja auch in Selbstgefälligkeit vergraben... 
Namen werden nicht öffentlich genannt, nur soviel: die Wessi-PV firmiert unter vier verschiedenen Internet-Auftritten - selber rausgefunden vor Vertragsabschluss. 
Es war eine von drei PV, die ich nach umfangreichen Recherchen für halbwegs annehmbar (das Wort "seriös" bereitet mir in dem Zusammenhang Übelkeit) angesehen habe. 
Der Grund, den Weg über eine PV zu wählen war - zugegeben - reine Bequemlichkeit, speziell wegen des zu erwartenden Papierkriegs. 
Ablauf: man findet seine "Traumfrau" in einer Galerie (mit teilweise falschen Angaben, wie ich heute weiss), füllt ein Formular aus, fügt ein Foto bei, Frau wird von der PV gefragt, ob auch Interesse, dann Vertrag, erste Zahlung für - in diesem Fall ihre e-mail-Adresse und Handy-Nr. - und "die Vermittlung ... mit beliebig vielen ... (das hatte ich aber nicht vor) bis zur Eheschließung...". 
Kosten: erste Zahlung muss der angestellte Inschenör (im Osten, @XYZ: der selbstständige Wessi setzt es wahrscheinlich als Aufbauhilfe Ost - geografische Richtung stimmt ja - von der Steuer ab, aber soweit sind wir in Dunkeldeutschland noch nicht) gut einen Monat Netto für arbeiten, zweiter Teil des Vertrages geht soweit, beinhaltet alle Kosten für Übersetzungen Dokumente, Legalisierung und Flugticket etc. 
Von Anfang an Versuche der PV, dass ich so schnell wie möglich nach LOS fliege - ging zum Glück jobmässig nicht, also ausreichend Zeit, mit Freundin e-mails zu schreiben und mehr zu erfahren. Habe auch einige Briefe von einer Dolmetscherin übersetzen lassen, was die PV ungemein geärgert hat (Übersetzungen durch die PV waren im Preis inbegriffen, aber ohne mich - wir Ossis hatten mal Zensur und mögen sowas nicht). 
Nachdem Tag des Fluges feststand und ich diesen der PV mitgeteilt hatte, wurde Freundin von PV mir gegenüber tel. aufs widerlichste runtergeputzt. 
Zitat: "... ich vermittele Ihnen eine zwanzigjährige formbare..." - Kotzwürg. 
Wir haben das natürlich per mail erörtert - sie war noch nicht lange in der Kartei der PV, hatte sofort "Interessenten" - aber ohne vorherigen Kontakt per mail oder Telefon - wurde kurz am Airport vorgeführt und durfte wieder gehen - ich hatte wohl einen Lockvogel wider Willen erwischt. 
Gibt noch mehr davon in der Kartei der PV - sehe öfters nach - sind kurz verschwunden und dann wieder da. 
Also, vorab mit Freundin für alle Fälle schonmal "Plan B" und Spielregeln für die Gespräche mit der PV vereinbart. 
Dann gab es noch etwas Stress mit der PV, dass sie wirklich mit am Airport ist, wenn ich ankomme... 
Erster Abend in LOS (Pattaya) war der Horror: Einladung von der PV zum Abendessen, am Tisch saßen die offensichtlich für mich bestimmten "Ausweichkandidatinnen", ein paar "Thailandversteher" und ein gerade mit viel Tamtam und Werbung frisch verheiratetes Paar - war mit Freundin am nächsten Tag im Internet-Cafe - die Frau von dem Schnösel war immer noch in der Galerie der PV, angeblich kannten sie sich schon monatelang. Entweder hatte der Typ keinen PC oder war kein Ossi... 
Dann haben wir uns erstmal für die PV rar gemacht, waren mittlerweile im Isaan... 
Anschließend Telefonat mit der PV: "Dienst nach Vorschrift" oder wir machen alleine weiter. 
Danach kamen die wirklich "guten" Vorschläge für den weiteren Ablauf, nämlich Heiratsvisum für Deutschland, da kämpfen wir momentan - ohne die "kompetente" Unterstützung der PV - alleine gegen den Bürokratismus. 
Ja, und dann gibt es da noch eine Sache, in der der Farang wahrscheinlich ewig im Dunkeln tappen wird: in einer mail hatte mir meine Freundin geschrieben, dass sie nach "erfolgreicher Vermittlung" auch nochmal an die PV zu löhnen hätte - direkt gefragt weicht sie allerdings aus. Möchte mal behaupten, dass die weibliche thailändische Hälfte der PV noch ihr eigenes Geschäft macht, sozusagen Schäfchen ins trockene bringt und auch weiss, warum. Zitat der dauerqualmenden deutschen Hälfte der PV zum Thema Thais und Rauchen auf der Fahrt vom Airport nach Pattaya: "...ich rauche seit 40 Jahren und bin seit fünf Jahren verheiratet, die Zigarette hat die älteren Rechte...".
....
einige Kommentare im anderen Forum
....

Ja, es sind meine subjektiven Eindrücke von dieser speziellen PV und deren Arbeit, die man sicher verallgemeinern kann und Ausnahmen gibt es evtl. auch. Trotz allem Ärger muss ich denen aber auch irgendwie dankbar sein: ohne die wäre ich nicht auf den Gedanken gekommen, auf's Geratewohl zur Suche nach LOS zu fliegen (heute bin ich schlauer, das nennt man Lehrgeld zahlen, wir suchen schon für die Freundin von meiner Freundin einen Mann).

PS: habe vorher lange im Net gesucht, aber so richtig gute Informationen findet man nirgendwo, leider auch hier in den zugelaberten Beiträgen nicht - sorry das mal so auszusprechen.

(das bezog sich ausdrücklich auf das andere Forum - zu der Zeit, als ich nach Infos gesucht habe, kannte ich Isaan-online noch nicht, iss aber auch nicht einfach zu finden)
....
einige Kommentare im anderen Forum
....

Mal noch'n bisschen was erbauliches über die "Thailandversteher", die ich bisher kennengelernt habe (iss mir egal, ob ich aus diesem Forum rausfliege). Ich hatte meiner Freundin vorab geschrieben, dass ich wahrscheinlich in jedes erdenkliche Fettnäpfchen treten werde und auch beim korrekten Wai nicht sattelfest bin und den erst gar nicht versuche. Sie hat mir am Airport lächelnd die Hand zum "Wai-Farang" gereicht, war aber auch Unsicherheit ihrerseits zu spüren, ob sie das richtig macht. Jedenfalls, der schon genannte Schnösel "waite" an dem Horror-Abend in Pattaya wild um sich, sie fand es lustig. Genauso wie den Farang, der am Central Place in Korat beim Wai fast vornüber gekippt wäre. Ohne meine Freundin (und ohne vorher das Buch "Kulturschock Thailand" gelesen zu haben) wäre ich wahrscheinlich in Ehrfurcht ob dieser Landeskenntnis erstarrt, genauso wie über die Touris, die Hotelpersonal wie Höhergestellte "waiten". 
Der Typ von der PV wedelte an dem Horror-Abend bedeutungsvoll mit ca. 50€ in bht in der Luft herum, hat mich ungemein beeindruckt, über welche Landeskenntnis der Mann verfügt. 
Bei ihm dreht sich's nur um Geld (er sabbert, wenn es darum geht, von "wirklich Reichen" zu sprechen und dass er am liebsten noch 1000€ "Trinkgeld" für die "erfolgreiche Vermittlung" hätte, ich hab ihm 1000 angeboten - allerdings in bht, da wurde er stinkig). 
Dann bekamen wir noch eine Einladung zu einem "deutschen Frühschoppen mit Schweinshaxe und anderen Delikatessen" - einfach nicht hingegangen ohne abzusagen (ich glaube, das macht man in LOS so). 
Also, wenn ich jetzt keine Verwarnung bekomme oder gesperrt werde, in Kürze mehr.... 
....
einige Kommentare im anderen Forum
....

Das mit dem Mann für die Freundin suchen war mehr ironisch gemeint. Freundin hat natürlich auch noch eine Freundin, die seit zwei Jahren in D lebt und mir die Telefonnummer von deren Mann gegeben. Der hat mir auch schon davon abgeraten und als bekennender Nichtthailandversteher höre ich auf solche Ratschläge. Die Verantwortung möchte ich wirklich nicht übernehmen, wenn da was schiefgeht (oder den Ärger, wenn Freundin dafür "tip" kassiert). 
Der in Korat beim Wai vornüberkippende Farang war übrigens nicht ich selbst, es standen genug andere Fettnäpfchen für mich rum. 
Um mal wieder etwas zu zitieren: O-Ton PV vor Vertragsabschluss: "...erzählen Sie niemandem von Ihrem Vorhaben....", was dann sofort danach umschlug in "Haben Sie schon einen neuen Kunden für mich?" und endete mit "Wenn Sie mir einen neuen Kunden bringen, spendiere ich Ihnen einen Gratisflug" (die Marge ist also beträchtlich). Das hätte mir aber gerade noch gefehlt! Würde den Laden am liebsten öffentlich anprangern, aber erstens will ich dem Forum keinen Ärger einhandeln und zweitens habe ich keinen Bock auf eine Klage, diesbezügliche unterschwellige Andeutungen gab es auch am "Horror-Abend". 
Hinweise auf Risiken und Nebenwirkungen durch die PV waren übrigens auf den Spruch "das ist überhaupt kein Problem" beschränkt. Die Fragen dazu konnte man beliebig formulieren, bei der Antwort nach kurzer Zeit den Telefonhörer weglegen - der Spruch war ja schon bekannt. 

@XYZ: sorry für zuviel Ossi-Wessi, is jetzt Schluss mit. 
Ich bin über einen link auf thaifrau.org hier gelandet, leider existierte der betreffende thread "Mafiamethoden" nicht mehr. 
Der Vorschlag für eine Selbsthilfegruppe ist echt gut, sowas hätte es geben müssen, als ich mich im Net dumm und dämlich gesucht habe nach vernünftigen Infos. 
Wenn daraus was wird, hätte mein thread mit dem ach so ausgeleierten Thema "Partnervermittlung" ja doch noch einen Sinn? 
Kann leider selbst noch nicht dazu beitragen (in ein paar Jahren vielleicht, wenn ich ein bisschen mehr über LOS weiß), würde mich aber sehr freuen, wenn die eine oder andere "Patenschaft" zustande käme. 
....
einige Kommentare im anderen Forum
....

Hallo XYZ, 

habe Deine Geschichte gelesen - sia jai - und Danke für die guten Wünsche. Um objektiv zu bleiben, einer der ganz wenigen sinnvollen Tipps von der PV war "jai yen". Das möglichst zu behalten, denke ich, ist mir bis jetzt überwiegend gelungen. Meine Freundin hat (soweit ich das als Nichtthailandversteher bei einer Thaifrau beurteilen kann - aber wird das ein Farang überhaupt jemals können - ich glaub nicht dran) einerseits ganz vernünftige Ansichten, z.B. ist die ursprünglich gewünschte buddhistische Trauung erstmal vom Tisch, weil das (ihre Worte) so teuer ist. Andererseits gibt es noch einige "ich weiß nicht was soll es bedeuten", vor allem was meine zukünftige "Sponsor"-Rolle für ihre Familie betrifft, das will ich aber nicht in einem Forum ausbreiten. Vielleicht habe ich in allem Gelesenen auch nur zu sehr auf das Negative geachtet. Letztlich haben ja auch deutsche Paare noch vor dem Standesbeamten die "Notbremse" gezogen. Gäbe zwar dann beim nächsten Versuch Visa-Schwierigkeiten, aber für den würde ich mir dann sowieso wesentlich mehr Zeit nehmen. Wenn's schiefgeht, stelle ich natürlich einen thread rein... 
....
einige Kommentare im anderen Forum
....

Danke @XYZ, abgemacht, also auch wenn's gutgeht. 
Ich habe für mich mal die innere Einstellung "Zweckpessimist" definiert - immer erstmal vom Schlechtesten ausgehen, dann wird es in jedem Fall besser als erwartet.
Um mal wieder zum Thema PV zurückzukommen noch ein interessantes Telefonat: da wird einem erzählt, dass auch unheilbar kranke deutsche Männer "erfolgreich" vermittelt wurden, es endete mit "...aber das verstehen Sie nicht". Vielleicht verstehe ich's doch? 
Hierzu wäre ich aber mal an Meinungen interessiert: 

a) Ist das nur Geldmache? 

b) Werden hier die Gesetze zugunsten der Frau ausgenutzt? 

c) Dem Mann wird der irdische Abschied versüsst? 

d) Beliebige Kombinationen aus a) bis c)? 

e) Der bekennende Nichtthailandversteher lag mit a) bis d) daneben? "


So, das ist der Stand Heute im anderen Forum. Jetzt noch der Weg, auf dem ich zu isaan-online gelangt bin: link von thaifrau.org auf nittaya bzgl. Warnung vor PV's (Thread "Mafiamethoden" - gibt's aber nicht mehr), dortens angemeldet und mal gesehen, wer so aus der Nähe ist, am nächsten war Enrico in Weimar und da gab es den link auf seine website isaan-online

----------

Meine bescheidene Meinung dazu ?...aber nicht sauer werden, gelle.


Wer für das Kennenlernen einer Thailänderin Hilfe braucht, hat es wohl auch sonst nicht leicht im Leben.

----------


## Erich

Danke @Phommel,

bin nicht sauer, aber genau in dieser Art war die erste Antwort im anderen Forum, danach wurde es aber überwiegend sachlicher. Wenn ich damals so schlau gewesen wäre wie heute, hätte es tatsächlich keiner PV bedurft. 
Es war - wie schon geschrieben - Bequemlichkeit in Sachen Behördenkram.
Davor kamen ein "blondes Gift", anschliessend Vergraben in die Arbeit (40h, gerne mehr die Woche, restliche Zeit Häusle bauen), Tipp eines Kollegen, Suche im Net und letztlich naja... kann jedenfalls trotz PV noch in den Spiegel sehen und habe hier endlich die Gelegenheit gefunden, abundzumal einen begnadeten Schweizer Fotografen zu ärgern. Die Sache hat sich also voll gelohnt!
 ::

----------

> Es war - wie schon geschrieben - Bequemlichkeit in Sachen Behördenkram.


Also diese Argumentation für den Schritt zur PV finde ich nun doch ein wenig Speziel. Gibt es bei der Wahl des Lebenspartner nicht andere Prioritäten als Ämter ?

Vielleicht bin ich auch bloss zu sehr Romantiker um dies zu verstehen.   ::

----------


## Erich

Und ich hatte natürlich kein know-how und vorher zuviel Negatives über LOS gelesen. Wie weit verbreitet diese Voreingenommenheit ist, merke ich jeden Tag, da ich mit Freunden und Kollegen offen über das Thema spreche und gelegentlich mitbekomme, was hintenrum drüber getuschelt wird. Ganz abgesehen von den "gutgemeinten" Ratschlägen von einigen Blöd-Zeitungslesern. Also kam noch hinzu, dass die PV "garantierte", nur "anständige" Frauen zu vermitteln. Der Romantiker ist auch nicht zu kurz gekommen: es war genau ein Foto von geschätzt ca. 200 bei den drei für annehmbar befundenen PV, bei dem der "die oder keine" Effekt aufgetreten ist und sie ist garnichtmal so einfach und unkompliziert wie die von der PV offerierten "Ausweichkandidatinnen". Vor dem gemeinsamen Urlaub habe ich ihr einen langen Brief geschrieben und von einer Dolmetscherin in Thai übersetzen lassen, dass wir zwei Hotelzimmer nehmen und wenn wir uns nicht verstehen, einfach zusammen Urlaub machen, sie mir Thailand zeigt und das war's dann. Bin ja nun Fettnäpfchenspezialist und es stand ein paar mal auf Kippe, aber irgendwie könnte es doch was werden mit uns.
Bei thaifrau.org kann man übrigens ein T-Shirt mit der Aufschrift "Suche Freundin" in Thaischrift bestellen - das war mir nun wieder zu romantisch.

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Heimwerker,

also ich finde deine offene Art, mit dem Thema umzugehen, ok, auch wenn ich mir selber so eine teure Vermittlung niemals angetan hätte.
Wieso hast Du es denn nicht mal auf diesen zahlreichen Thai-Datingseiten im Netz probiert. Etwas englische Konversationsmöglichkeit vorausgesetzt.
Und wieso muss es ausgerechnet eine Thai sein? wenn Du vorher schon so viel negatives über LOS gelesen hast. Ist der ostdeutsche Markt so ausgetrocknet? Ne Russin oder Polin wäre doch auch nicht schlecht. :aetsch: 
Jedenfalls wünsche ich euch beiden viel Glück und setze dann doch mal
ein Hochzeitsfoto rein.

Gruss Alex

----------

Polin ???? Nee...dann schon lieber Ungarin.   ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Was haste denn gegen Polinnen? Wieviele kennt der Schweizer denn?  :cool:  

Und wieso stehste auf Pusztamäuse? Zu oft im Balaton gebadet?  ::

----------

[quote="Hua Hin"]
Und wieso stehste auf Pusztamäuse? [quote]

Wegen der dominierten Haarfarbe - passt einfach besser zum Mahagonitisch im Wohnzimmer.   :cool:

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von Hua Hin
> 
> Und wieso stehste auf Pusztamäuse? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wegen der dominierten Haarfarbe - passt einfach besser zum Mahagonitisch im Wohnzimmer.


War selbst mal mit einer Ungarin zusammen.Die haben Paprika im Blut und sind sehr selbstbewußt.Allerdings auch extrem eifersüchtig was mich fast mein Leben gekostet hat   ::  
Hbs eh nie lange mit einer ausgehalten (was jetzt mit meiner Frau anders ist)Denke 7 jahre Ehe ist für den Anfang schon mal nicht schlecht :verliebt:
mfG schiene

----------


## Erich

Also, Faszination Asien war schon lange da, es hatte nur noch die "Initialzündung" gefehlt und die kam von einem Kollegen. Das viele Negative habe ich danach gelesen, vorher kannte ich auch nur die "allgemeinen" Vorurteile, sprich "was man so weiss", anschliessend kam die Entscheidung zur PV.
Osteuropa hat sicher auch seine Schönheiten (kenne ich aus dem DDR-Studentensommer  :aetsch: ), aber nicht so ein schönes Land drumherum. Und das unvergleichliche Siam-smile können die auch nicht  ::  .
Unter den Thai-Datingseiten im Net sind auch ganz schön "faule Eier", am englisch wär's nicht gescheitert, momentan verständige ich mich ja auch nur in englisch mit meiner Freundin (bei den Mails hat sie sogar noch gemogelt, hat ihr nämlich eine Freundin beim übersetzen geholfen).
Mit der Kohle, ja das ist halt Lehrgeld und deswegen bin ich hier so offen, wenn auch nur ein anderer davon abgebracht wird, selbiges zu zahlen, hat sich die Offenheit gelohnt. Zumal man als Farang dabei kein Gesicht zu verlieren hat  :cool:  .

PS: hab mal ein Bildchen in die persönliche Galerie gestellt, die Dame links im Bild (nich die im Kanu) gehörte zu den von der PV als für nicht erwähnenswert zu erachtenden "Kleinigkeiten"

----------

Scheint ne echt süsse Familie zu werden - die Drei. 

*daumendrück"

----------


## Erich

Danke Phommel,

solange Schwieger[s]monster[/s] :smt077 , äh -mutter in spe. nicht noch den "Showstopper" macht...

Ein's musste einem unromantischen Ossi aber mal erklären: worin besteht die Romantik, wenn man die Frau passend zu den Wohnzimmermöbeln auswählt? Passend zum Bezugsstoff vom Autositz   :cool:  hätte ich ja noch verstanden, aber passend zum Wohnzimmertisch is mir zu hoch  ::  .

----------

Wie willste romantisch bei Kerzenlicht auf der Couch in Stimmung kommen, wenn zum Beispiel nen Punk zur Freundin hast ? 

Da ist doch nix mehr mit Romantik, wenn die knalligbunten haare blenden und die piercings im Gesicht nervend klimpern......   ::

----------


## Erich

Das leuchtet insoweit ein, will auch nicht weiter gefragt haben und auch nicht weiter fragen, ob nun Stimmung auf Couch oder Tisch  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Enrico

Außerdem unpraktisch jeden Abend den Autositz in die Stube zu schleppen :einergehtnoch:

----------


## Erich

Wohl wahr, aber man kann ja auch mal ne Kerze im Auto anzünden - iss ja bald Weihnachten :smt111

----------


## Erich

So, jetzt ist Anna endlich hier und ich kann unter das leidige Thema PV nen Schlussstrich ziehen:

Die wollten definitiv nochmal bei ihr abkassieren!!!

Mann von ihrer Freundin, die seit 5 Jahren hier ist, hat es mir bestätigt - er hat seine Frau bei gleicher PV kennengelernt und sie musste nochmal zahlen. Hat lange gedauert, bis sie es ihm verraten hat.

Anna hat sich strikt geweigert zu zahlen - daher die Versuche der PV, uns auseinanderzudividieren und das war auch Ursache für die Verzögerung mit Ihren Papieren auf der Botschaft.

Ansonsten, wer was gegen PV hat und etwas Sanuk möchte, melde sich per PN bei mir (Wohnort sollte D sein).

----------


## Erich

Und nun auch Schlussstrich unter das Thema Ann - seit der ersten Mail mit ihr ist ein Jahr vergangen - PV war echt ne sch... Idee - in jeder Hinsicht. 
Doppelt Lehrgeld gezahlt - an PV und dann, bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, an Ann.
Sie war nur wegen Money more and more bei der PV, egal wie - wieviele in deren Galerie mögen das noch sein - einige, alle?

----------


## schiene

@heimwerker
du schreibst "Sie war nur wegen Money more and more bei der PV, egal wie - wieviele in deren Galerie mögen das noch sein - einige, alle?"

Richtig,was denkst du warum sie nach Deutschland oder ander bevorzugte europ.Länder wollen.Bestimmt nicht weil sie unsere Kultur und Essen lieben.

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Schiene und HW,

ist mir sowieso ein Rätsel, ne PV zu konsultieren. In allen Online-Dating-Börsen wimmelts nur so von Thais, mit der man kostenlos Kontakt aufnehmen kann. Ob die Dich abzocken ist wieder ein anderes Thema, 
jedenfalls hat man schon die PV gespart. Nur wenn ich in dem begrenzten Englisch zwischen den Zeilen lese und richtig interpretiere, scheint da schon eine aufrichtige Parnerschaft möglich.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Erich

Bin ja nun ein Jahr schlauer geworden.... :super:

----------

Jo, Erich, das ist ja das schöne am älter werden, man(n) wird immer schlauer, nicht Alle aber fast Alle!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## schiene

> Hi Schiene und HW,
> 
> ist mir sowieso ein Rätsel, ne PV zu konsultieren. In allen Online-Dating-Börsen wimmelts nur so von Thais, mit der man kostenlos Kontakt aufnehmen kann. Ob die Dich abzocken ist wieder ein anderes Thema, 
> jedenfalls hat man schon die PV gespart. Nur wenn ich in dem begrenzten Englisch zwischen den Zeilen lese und richtig interpretiere, scheint da schon eine aufrichtige Parnerschaft möglich.
> 
> Gruss Alex


@HuaHin
Glaube da hast du was falsch verstanden.Ich habe noch nie ein PV in Ansspruch genommen.Wäre für mich unvorstellbar.Kann es auch nicht nachvollziehen wenn jemand meint so sein Glück zu finden.Das gleiche trifft auch auf jegliche Art von  Online-Dating-Börsen zu.

----------


## Hua Hin

Sorry Schiene, 
da hab ich was durcheinander gebracht.
Nun, ich gebe Dir schon Recht, dass es relativ leicht ist, in Thailand Kontakt zu bekommen. Nur wenn man Wert auf gewisse Kriterien legt,
z.B. Frauen ab 170cm, dann sind solche Börsen nicht die schlechteste Lösung.

Gruss Alex

----------

> Sorry Schiene, 
> da hab ich was durcheinander gebracht.
> Nun, ich gebe Dir schon Recht, dass es relativ leicht ist, in Thailand Kontakt zu bekommen. Nur wenn man Wert auf gewisse Kriterien legt,
> z.B. Frauen ab 170cm, dann sind solche Börsen nicht die schlechteste Lösung.
> 
> Gruss Alex


Das glaub ich doch jetzt nicht, ist das wirklich ein entscheidendes Kriterium? Mir sind dann doch andere Dinge wichtiger, aber OK, 120 cm wäre mir dann auch zu klein.

Gruße

Volker

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Volker,
das war ja nur eines von vielen möglichen Kriterien.
Manche legen Wert auf eine gewisse Bildung, Trinken und Rauchen, Sprachkenntnisse, vorhandene Kinder.....
die Liste lässt sich beliebig fortsetzen.

Apropos, ich habe persönlich wirklich ein Problem mit 155cm Frauen.

Gruss Alex

----------

Axel, OK meine Frau ist zwar nur 6 cm größer als deine Problemgröße aber das war für mich wirklich nicht ausschlaggebend. Hab so meine Erfahrungen mit deutschen Kontaktbörsen gemacht. Nie mehr, da wird so viel gelogen, dass ich total schockiert war. Z.B. angebene Kleidergröße von 36 entpuppte sich als 52 und mit der Kleidergröße habe ich dann wirklich ein Problem

Nichts geht über direkten, persönlichen Kontakt.

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Volker, das Thema hatten wir schon mal
Du darfst Alex zu mir sagen :aetsch: 

...und bei Frauen, die falsche Angaben veröffentlichen, ist doch der 
Fehlschlag und Enttäuschung schon vorprogrammiert.

...und nicht umsonst steht in jeder zweiten Thaianzeige, 
no lier, no butterfly, but familyman.

Gruss Alex

----------

Verflucht, sollte die nächst Flasche erstmal zu lassen, SORRY ALEX! :traurig: 

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Erich

Mal etwas Fakten: ich habe jetzt innerhalb von 5 Wochen drei weitere Kunden einer - nämlich genau der PV - gefunden - ohne zu Suchen!
War nur ehrlich und hab gesagt, wie ich meine Ex-Freundin gefunden hatte.

1. Wirklich nett und ok, seit 5 Jahren verheiratet, Altersunterschied ganz schön.

2. Von PV geprellt - die hatten für seine Auserwählte vorigen Herbst Besuchervisum beantragt, natürlich abgelehnt worden. Altersunterschied wäre knapp 30 Jahre gewesen.

3. Weiß noch nicht, was auf ihn zukommt, denke wird ähnlich wie bei mir sein, aber da misch ich mich nicht ein.

Welcher Member "outet" sich jetzt noch? :respekt:

----------


## Enrico

Ich :aetsch: 

Meine PV hieß Da. Sie war es nach dem sie merkte das zwischen ihrer Freundin und mir irgendwas faul ist seit ich den Biergarten betrat und holte mich unter dem Vorwand ein Foto von allen zu machen an den Tisch (ich hatte es aber auch schon vor).

Kosten: 5 Abende lang Essen und trinken für alle 5 Damen, jetzt wenn wir runterfliegen immer das obligatorische Dankeschönausgehen was wir aber sehr gerne tun. Hinzu kam noch ein Ladyboy, den Sawee und ich das meiste zu verdanken haben. Da wir uns damals kaum verstanden, währe der zweite Abend fast ins Wasser gefallen und wir hätten uns nie wieder gesehen. Ich konnt mit meinem Handy damals nicht in Thailand telefonieren, nach dem ich zwei oder drei Stunden auf Sawee gewartet hatte, übernahm er/sie wieder die Kontaktaufnahme und half mir.

Altersunterschied: 5 jahre

----------


## schiene

Mal ehrlich wer glaubt eine viel jüngere Thai kommt nach Deutschland weil sie ihn liebt hats nicht anders verdient als beschissen zu werden.Ich krieg das kotzen wenn ich irgenwelche Dattergreise händchenhalten mit ihrer gekauften Thai rumlaufen sehe und dann noch behaubten sie würde ihn lieben  ::  .Freu mich jedesmal riesig wenn ich höre wie diese Kerle abgezockt werden oder wurden.Klingt vielleicht jetzt für viele hart aber ich sehe das so.
Natürlich wird es wie immer und überall Ausnahmen geben aber die sind wirklich sehr sehr selten.

----------


## Erich

Bei uns wären es 12 Jahre gewesen - war für mich so das Maximum, mehr wollt ich auf keinen Fall, trotz Angebot von PV "ich vermittele Ihnen eine zwanzigjährige..." :schlecht:

----------

> Bei uns wären es 12 Jahre gewesen[...]


Bei uns *sind's* 11 Jahre - ich 62 und sie 51.

Vor Jahren hatte einer aus Flensburg (60) eine Zwanzígjährige geheiratet, war mit ihr auf eine Weltumsegelung gegangen.

Waren allerdings beide deutsch.

Wer eine Frau aus Thailand oder sonstwo nach hier holen möchte, muss sich darüber im klaren sein, dass ein Projekt dahintersteht.

Bei einer armen Frau aus'm Issaan oder sonstwo her ist's der Überlebenswille, und bei einer intelligenten, gebildeten Frau aus sonstwo her ist's der Wunsch nach einem angemessen gut bezahlten Aktionskreis.

Es leben die Illusionen.

Ich muss mich nicht wiederholen, wenn ich noch mal kund tue, dass meine Frau hier ist, weil sie nicht wusste wo sie in Thailand bleiben sollte.

Sind nun seit 7 Jahren zusammen - ich denke, wir haben unseren Weg gefunden.

----------


## schiene

Das freut mich für euch Kali.Ich meinte das mit dem Altersunterschied auch nicht wegen ein paar Jahren.Meine Frau ist auch 7 Jahre jünger.Aber wenns sich um 20 oder mehr Jahre handelt gibt mir das schon zu denken...bezw.sollte es demjenigen welchen es betrifft.Aber wie du schon schreibst"Es leben die Illusionen."
Gerade Herren die solche extreme Altersunterschiede lieben oder bevorzugen jammern dann immer am extremsten.Auch, sie hat mich ja soooo geliebt und ich hab ihr doch alles gegeben  ::  

da muß ich sagen...selbst Schuld!

----------

> [...]Ich meinte das mit dem Altersunterschied auch nicht wegen ein paar Jahren.[...]


Ich hatte dich schon verstanden, es ist halt *überdenkenswert*, wenn er z.B. 56 und sie 26 ist.

Doch was solls, eine neverending story, gelle :hallo:

----------


## schiene

Jo,am Ende soll es jeder für sich entscheiden...mit allen Konsequenzen!

----------

> Das freut mich für euch Kali.Ich meinte das mit dem Altersunterschied auch nicht wegen ein paar Jahren.Meine Frau ist auch 7 Jahre jünger.Aber wenns sich um 20 oder mehr Jahre handelt gibt mir das schon zu denken...bezw.sollte es demjenigen welchen es betrifft.Aber wie du schon schreibst"Es leben die Illusionen."
> Gerade Herren die solche extreme Altersunterschiede lieben oder bevorzugen jammern dann immer am extremsten.Auch, sie hat mich ja soooo geliebt und ich hab ihr doch alles gegeben  
> 
> da muß ich sagen...selbst Schuld!


Mensch @schiene, da bin ich aber echt froh, dass wir bei 18 Jahern Unterschied noch so gerade unter der, von dir festgesetzten, Grenze geblieben sind!  ::  

Aber im Ernst, Er 68 und Sie 20, finde ich auch zum Kotzen aber jeder muss dss selber wissen, denke wir werden unseren Weg finden auch mit den 18 Jahren Unterschied!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Hua Hin

Ich weiss gar nicht was ihr wollt.
Meine ist 37 Jahre jünger und es gibt überhaupt keine Probleme.


Meine Katze natürlich. :aetsch:

----------


## schiene

Ein Schelm wer jetzt böses denkt  :cool:

----------

Alex, grüße deine Katze von mir und gib ihr ein Leckerli!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Hua Hin

Hab ihr grad ein Käserolli gegeben.

Schiene, Du hast ja eine schmutzige Phantasie :nenene:

----------


## schiene

Stimmt,sagt meine Frau auch immer zu mir :aetsch:

----------

Verfasst: Heute um 17:28  Titel:  (Kein Titel)     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hab ihr grad ein Käserolli gegeben. 

Hoffe die Katze ist jetzt mind. so glücklich wie deine Frau!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Hua Hin

Welche Frau?  ::

----------

Sorry war mir nicht darüber klar, dass du nur mit deiner Katze zusammenlebst, dachte du hättest eine Mia  :traurig:

----------


## Erich

Als neugieriger Mensch sehe ich öfters noch bei der PV nach (wann isse denn nun wieder in deren Galerie?). 
Dort gibt es einen neuen "Erfolg" zu verbuchen:



Ist das nicht ein Traumpaar? :aetsch: 

@Alex: rück doch mal mit Deiner Geschichte raus....

@Schiene: das war jetzt mein 333. Beitrag, gibts da auch schon ne Urkunde?  :: 

Edit: einen "Erfolg" ohne großen Altersunterschied hamm die schon länger:



Das fand ich immer besonders  :schlecht:, geht es noch jemandem so?

----------


## schiene

@Heimwerker schreibt:
 das war jetzt mein 333. Beitrag, gibts da auch schon ne Urkunde?

Neee,nur nen kleinen Blumenstrauß

----------

Wer hat Heimwerker mein Hochzeitsfoto zugespielt ?  ::

----------


## Erich

@Phommel: das obere oder biste das Honigkuchenpferd mit der bemitleidenswert guckenden?  ::  

@Schiene: Danke für die Blumen :super:

----------


## big_cloud

Phommel
Du bist doch nicht etwa der mit dem Kehlkopf-Propeller?

----------


## Erich

Ich denk heute, mich hackt's, krieg ich folgende Mail (die Antwort fiel entsprechend aus, hatte dem A. neulich geschrieben, dass er gefälligst meine E-Mail-Adresse etc. löschen soll):

Sent: Sunday, June 10, 2007 12:47 PM
Subject: Neue Damen in unserer Galerie

Hallo lieber Partnersuchender,

heute möchten wir Ihnen unseren, den Ihnen seit längerem bekannten Newsletter 
in neuer Form präsentieren. Wir möchten Ihnen in Zukunft nicht nur Damen vorstellen
die zur Zeit in Deutschland sind, sondern auch Damen, die sich neu in unserer Galerie befinden.

Ausserdem möchten wir Ihnen künftig von Zeit zu Zeit Hinweise zur Partnervermittlung
in Thailand geben, die für Sie sicherlich sehr informativ und wertvoll sein könnten.

Die folgenden Damen befinden sich seit einigen Tagen neu in unserer Galerie.

Laong, 
20 Jahre 
 San, 
38 Jahre
 Rungnapha, 
27 Jahre
 Phim,
26 Jahre

 Phakthima,
38 Jahre

 Lanin, 
25 Jahre

Weitere Fotos der Damen und genauere Informationen finden Sie unter...

http://www. 
Bei Interesse nehmen Sie bitte Kontakt mit uns auf. 

Ihre asiatische Partnervermittlung

----------

Noch nicht mal Fotos dabei ?   ::

----------


## Erich

Fotos haben sich nich kopieren lassen, ich probier mal anders:

----------

Also die Zweite weis genau wo der Hammer hängt - da bin ich mir 100% sicher.  :super:

----------


## Hua Hin

....was macht Dich denn da so sicher?
Photos von Gesichtern können verdammt falsch rüberkommen.
Ich glaube, ich weiss, wovon ich spreche.
Da nützt manchmal die beste Menschenkenntnis nichts.
Aber mach Dir nix draus, ich versuche auch immer aus einem Gesicht
sämtliche Charaktereigenschaften rauslesen zu wollen.

Gruss Alex

----------


## schiene

eben durch Zufall gefunden.
http://orchid-partnervermittlung.de/1.html

----------

Toll, sogar mit Mucke, aber nichts unter 30! Nee, nee laß mal dafür würde ich nie bezahlen!

----------

Soviel Frauen, die da voller Liebe sind, machen mir Angst.

----------


## schiene

und das alles zum preis von 1950 Euronen

----------

Also bei ner 10-Jahresgarantie mit Geld-zurück, fände ich das OK! Aber soo weit sind se noch nicht!

----------


## Erich

Und soviele Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler auf der site... das müssen echte "Profis" sein... Familienstand "Singel" iss besonders originell...

----------


## schiene

nun hastest aber mit dem Thema Reschtsschreipfeller

----------

> nun hastest aber mit dem Thema Reschtsschreipfeller


@schiene, du hast angefangen, nun beschwer dich nicht!

----------


## schiene

ok,zeige demutsvolle Reue  ::

----------

EHH, Einsicht ist der besste Weg zur Besserung :super:   ::

----------


## Erich

Sorry, bin ein ehrlicher Mensch - wenn ich Rechtschreibfehler finde, behalte ich sie nicht  ::  

Hier im Forum ist das egal, abundzumal ganz lustig mit den Fehlern, aber wenn man als Legastheniker sone PV-site aufzieht, das macht doch gleich nen schlechten Eindruck (oder die zwei Hirnis sind schlauer als sie aussehen und haben ganz bewusst auf diesen unprofessionellen Effekt gesetzt).  ::

----------

Habe die Seite noch nicht besucht, sind das Deutsche? Oder Tommies?

----------


## Erich

Schwer zu sagen, die können weder richtig englisch noch richtig deutsch  ::  

Click einfach mal auf Schiene seinen link....

----------

Erich, hier http://orchid-partnervermittlung.de/1.html  find ich keine Rechtschreibfehler, zumindest auf der Starseite, weiter war ich nicht.

Grüße 

Volker

----------


## Erich

Die scheinen heute aktualisiert zu haben, aber "Single" schreiben die Dumpfbacken immer noch "Singel" - auf der Startseite  ::  

Das andere ist die Grammatik  :traurig:

----------

Det hab ich echt übersehen mit dem Singel aber vielleicht meinen die ja was anderes!?

----------


## Erich

ich glaub, die meinen nur €

----------

Das kann natürlich sein. habe ich leider nicht, könnte nur noch mit 2 DM oder 3 Blechmark aushelfen

----------


## Erich

ich hab noch nen Aluchip in der Brieftasche (1 Mark der DDR - passt in jeden Einkaufswagen, also was waren wir damals schlau), das war jetzt OT

----------

> ich hab noch nen Aluchip in der Brieftasche (1 Mark der DDR - passt in jeden Einkaufswagen, also was waren wir damals schlau), das war jetzt OT


Aber OK, besitze davon wirklich noch die angesprochen 3!

----------

Was mich nun am meisten an dieser PV Seite erstaunte:

Die sollen alle persönlich E-mail Kontakt zu Interessenten aufnehmen. Aber sorry, wie soll das gehen ? Vielerorts stand als Sprache bloss Thai -vorher kennt se dann die Farangschrift ?

Zudem möchte ich noch arg daran zweifeln, dass da Jede vom Angebot weis wie das so geht mit Computer und emails.

Aus diesem Grund bekommt die Seite mein Prödikat: Bullshit.

----------

Je phommel, muß ich jetzt hippie zu dir sagen? Aber du hast Recht mit dem Spruch und auch mit dem vorangegangenenposting

----------


## schiene

da ist einer der aufgibt mit Vermittlungen,Ist wohl zu streßig?
http://www.thai-partnerin.de/

----------


## Dieter

Ich finde Partnervermittlungen generell Bullshit.

So ein ganz klein wenig sollte man im Leben auch selber auf die Reihe bekommen.

----------

> So ein ganz klein wenig sollte man im Leben auch selber auf die Reihe bekommen.


Oh wie wahr.  :super: 

Bei manchen Superbrainies beim Nachbarn frage ich mich ja wie die ohne fremde Hilfe das richtige Gate am Flughafen finden.....

----------

Es ist schon sehr fragwürdig sich mit einem Wunsch für einen Partner an solche Vermittlung zu wenden. Persönlich halte ich von sowas überhaupt nichts.
Nun gut aber es scheint ja genug Nachfrage da zu sein, sonst würde es nicht so viele vermeintliche ob seriös oder dubiose Institute, wie sie sich nennen, geben.
Mit Sicherheit gibt es in diesem Geschäft mehr schwarze Schafe mit Begierde das schnelle Geld machen zu können, als Firmen die wirklich das Glück an andere vermitteln wollen.
Nun kann man als Aussenstehender schlecht urteilen, aber hört oft nichts Gutes. 
Aber was mich interessieren würde wäre, was veranlasst einen Menschen sich über eine PartnerVermittlung zu einem oder neuem Glück zu kommen. 

Ist es Schüchternheit?
Ist es Schamgefühl?
Sind es Kontaktprobleme?
Sind es Altersprobleme?
Sonstige?

----------

Vielleicht liegt es im Trend der Zeit ?

Angefangen mit Herzblatt, wo schlussendlich ein Paar in ein Wochenende zum pudern geschickt wurde, nachdem es drei bescheuerte Fragen mit noch beknackteren Antworten vorgesetzt bekam.

----------


## spinne

> Aber was mich interessieren würde wäre, was veranlasst einen Menschen sich über eine PartnerVermittlung zu einem oder neuem Glück zu kommen. 
> 
> Ist es Schüchternheit?
> Ist es Schamgefühl?
> Sind es Kontaktprobleme?
> Sind es Altersprobleme?
> Sonstige?


Bei den mir bekannten PV-Nutzer(-innen) sind es

-besondere Ansprüche
-Zeitmangel
-Bequemlichkeit
-Torschlußpanik (im Sinne von: "Ich bin ja schon 31 und weder ein Kind noch ein Ehemann noch eine komplette Familie ist in Sicht!")

Ich kenne aber auch nur eine Person, die mit Hilfe einer PV wohl glücklich geworden ist.

spinne

----------

Ich glaube, dass Torschlusspanik wohl der Hauptgrund sein dürfte.

----------

Es ist schon lange her, ein früherer Schwager hat sich auch einmal an solch eine Partnervermittlung gewendet. Was geflosssen ist, ist nur verdammt viel Geld. Er hatte sich mit einer Überziehung des Kontos verschuldet und sonst nix. Ihm wurden als Leistung ein Paar "alte" Dorfschönen angeboten.
Ich denke aus Scham hat er nie darüber gesprochen und es auch nicht gewollt. Seine jetztige Frau hat er auf einem Polterabend kennen gelernt.

----------


## Erich

Ja, ich hab hier darüber geschrieben, weil ich den Fehler nun einmal gemacht habe, mich aber auch nicht verstecke.
Vielleicht liest es eines Tages mal einer, der gleiches vorhat und es dann doch lieber sein lässt.

----------


## Dieter

> Bei manchen Superbrainies beim Nachbarn frage ich mich ja wie die ohne fremde Hilfe das richtige Gate am Flughafen finden.....


Woher nimmst Du diesen Optimismus, der eine oder andere fraegt immer noch   :cool:  .

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Woher nimmst Du diesen Optimismus, der eine oder andere fraegt immer noch


Na immer hin, könnten ja auch auf dem Wege verloren gehen...

----------

